# Mailscanner, Sendmail, SpamAssassin



## ChrizZel (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen. Ich habe das folgende Problem, mein Spamassin bzw. der Mailscanner löscht automatisch alles Spam Mails was auf keinen Fall geschehen darf. 

Seltsam ist das ich in der MailScanner.conf extra auf deliver gestellt habe. Davor hatte ich noch drin das er in den Header X-Spam-Status: yes schreiben soll aber das brauch er ja nicht einmal.

Weil ihr kennt das ja vllt,. auch manchmal bekommt man eine Mail die gar kein Spam ist und sie landet im Spam Verzeichniss. Aber es soll wirklich nicht mehr geschehen als einfach nur das Subject geändert werden bei Spam verdacht.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Februar 2012)

Hi,

schau mal ob die Einstellung nicht doch in ner anderen Config-Datei überschrieben wird. Die Configs im Verzeichnis werden der Reihe nach (alphabetisch wenn ich mich nicht täusche) ausgeführt.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ChrizZel (27. Februar 2012)

okay das ist schon mal gut zu wissen, ich guck mal alle durch =)

Edit:
So hab alle durchgesehen und keinen Eintrag mit delete gefunden. Hab auch mal nen grep auf alle config files gemacht und nach delete gesucht. Aber alle einträge die gefunden wurden mit delete waren auskommentiert.

Man kann sich ja auch leider nicht ausgeben lassen welche regel er anwendet wenn er die Mails löscht.


----------

